
I need some good resources on “How to create Workflow applications” - hussain_tamboli
I want to create a primitive workflow code in Python. Basically I have three methods a, b and c. And I want to run a combination of those sequentially. e.g. When &quot;a&quot; returns true, run &quot;b&quot; and when &quot;b&quot; returns true run &quot;c&quot;. The order is variable and there can be any combination of the sequence. e.g. b-c, b-a-c, b, a-c-b, etc
======
brudgers
Linux/Windows/OSX command line scripts might be a good way to mock up
workflows quickly and with low overhead. The mockups might even be sufficient
for your long term needs.

Good luck.

